# Industrial production processes using towers



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Which industrial production processes uses towers? I know from shot and urea production, but there may be more. Why does urea production ( always?) uses towers?


----------



## zakir500 (Aug 6, 2014)

These towers are proposed and will be completed in few time.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

ON power plant in Rotterdam (Maasvlakte). Building is about 126 meter high, the chimney in the background 175 meter











source and more:
http://www.machinefreakz.nl/mediabase/fotoalbums/albumid/847/itemid/19732/nieuwe-eon-centrale.html


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5361186775/

This is a "shot tower" (this one's in Baltimore, MD USA). They were used to produce round lead musket balls in the days of black powder musketry. Basically, the proper quantity of molten lead was dropped from the top of the tower into a water container at its bottom. As it fell, the lead assumed a spherical shape and hardened enough that when it hit the water, which cooled it instantly, it retained the desired spherical shape.


----------



## Ronaq34 (Aug 21, 2014)

Stack light is a big name in this industry


----------



## idmusik (Feb 1, 2016)

Rotterdam (Maasvlakte)


----------

